# How can I make my Website have an HTTPS?



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I am trying to make a Proxy that I can use at school.

http://dsdavidds.webuda.com/

How can I add an SSL certificate so I can use HTTPS browsing?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe its an option given by your hosting company


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Buy the cert, for starters. And then use a host that supports SSL. You'll have to have a dedicated IP for it.


----------



## yummyhh (Mar 17, 2010)

Dynamic Address is no allow?


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea, found that out today T.T Do you guys know a free SSL host?


----------



## WebKing27 (Dec 16, 2006)

You can use servers SSL, if not worrying about browser compatibilities/verifications. You can get it at an affordable price at my host as well.... here.. Affordable SSL Certificates

ATB


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

aww...guess it isnt gonna work D=


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Of course it works. I've used a dynamic IP for years with SSL running without any problems at all, and I have never purchsed a certificate. The catch is that I have a self-signed certificate, completely fine for my purposes. This allows me to make sure information is transmitted with all the protection of SSL. The only difference is that I don't have an independent/trusted 3rd party verifying to the rest of the world that my server is what I say it is, and browsers complain about connecting to an untrusted site. I click through that warning with no problems. 

These days you can even run multiple domain names, each with its own secure connection, over a single IP address (dynamic or fixed). I've been using this for years out of my home-based apache server. I have self-signed certificates for each of these.

Google "self signed SSL certificate" for hundreds of articles on this. You do have to have shell access to your server as well as to the apache (or IIS) config files. Ask more questions in this forum if you have any problems.


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a questions on using Apache, How do I use it?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/02/apache_for_beginners/


----------

